# todays run in the snow.



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Shadow & Noushka loving the snow, i just wish my camera had more than 3 pixels!!!


----------



## Chell82xx (Sep 20, 2008)

excellent pics, bet they are loving the snow! xx


----------



## SWIFTY (Jan 21, 2009)

What kind of leads do you use? and where do you attach it on your bike?
I ride a mountain bike, and would love to be able to do that when they are a bit older


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

Love the pics...beautiful dogs.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

they're lines used for running them in harness, the lines are attached on the post just below the handle bars with a bungee & a locking caribena, i'm sure both you & the dogs will love it, its fun! 

thanx for the lovely comment Chell, they're really gunna miss the snow when its gone Thanx Free Spirit xx


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow! What fun
Although I'm such a wimp I'd be scared I'd fall off


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Wow what great pics!!!! Who is enjoying it the most I wonder


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Great pictures and beautifull dogs..now if i could do that i'd get my bike out.lol*


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

The picture are great....!

Dogs are absolutely beautifull and i like the idea of dogs pulling me on a bike  but i would probably end up in some bushes


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Brilliant piccys!! Beautiful doggys xxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow great pictures, looks like fun,


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> they're lines used for running them in harness, the lines are attached on the post just below the handle bars with a bungee & a locking caribena, i'm sure both you & the dogs will love it, its fun!
> 
> thanx for the lovely comment Chell, they're really gunna miss the snow when its gone


I would like to steal one of your dogs please. The blacker one with the white face I think she/he is beautiful and I must have him/her 

I love huskys and one day I will have one or two.


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

Excellent pictures 

My OH goes biking with our eldest dog, the youngest is still too young, but we use a springer thats attached to the seat post.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

thanx for the lovely comments everyone!

hi Candysmum they're very naughty! you'd soon send them back! lol, 
they're sisters the 1 with the full stripe down her nose is Shadow the other Noushka

hi Gilliworm, we have springers for the bikes aswell, theyre such a good idea, great invention!


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

There such gorgeous dogs and what a brilliant idea with the bike, xx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

thanx Kathryn, its a lot more fun than walking


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Stunning dogs you have :001_tt1:

looks like great fun, i bet they love it


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Luvdogs said:


> Stunning dogs you have :001_tt1:
> 
> looks like great fun, i bet they love it


thanx Luvdogs:thumbup: they get so excited when they see their harnesses, they try to climb into them!


----------

